# CarPlay/UberPartner/Waze



## Norsk5 (Aug 5, 2016)

My car has Apple CarPlay installed. When I am online and when connected via USB it overrides my choosing a radio station to listen to while also using Waze to navigate. Figuring out how to play any music is a problem. Anyone figure out how to work with CarPlay smoothly?


----------



## UpInSmoke (Aug 3, 2016)

Lol damn iPhones.. My iPhone6 gets pretty buggy at times when using Bluetooth, Apple Music, UberApp, and Waze. Uber tends to go mute with the notifications when Waze and Apple Music is running. Sooo, my solution (since that screws with my friggin acceptance rate) is to turn off Bluetooth and turn off Apple Music, then for some reason Waze and the uber app work fine, also the notifications come through. For now I'm listening to the radio until they have a fix. I'm thinking Bluetooth and having multiple apps running is where the problem is. 

Edit: I forgot to mention, the Bluetooth and uber app does work, only when using uber navigation.


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

I use CarPlay with Pandora and Waze with no issues.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

How can I project my Uber driver app to the carplay? When I connect my iPhone 6 to USB, go online and nothing happens on my carplay. I have 17 Chevy suburban.
Thank you


----------



## Adwest23 (Jun 2, 2017)

Robkaaa said:


> How can I project my Uber driver app to the carplay? When I connect my iPhone 6 to USB, go online and nothing happens on my carplay. I have 17 Chevy suburban.
> Thank you


For some stupid reason there isn't an uber CarPlay app. I am hoping for one soon. It makes so much sense that way I can keep phone locked up and strictly use my head unit.


----------

